# Dogs in my tort yard!



## Irwin4530 (Mar 3, 2012)

My dogs are on heart guard.
They were "making use" of my tortyard 
for the winter, but have been off the yard for 2 months now.
I cleaned us right away and the yard has been left alone.

I always kept it clean but didnt know about the danger of
the heart worm meds. The torts rarely run free because they
all have their own enclosures with in the yard but I dont want to take any chances. It is about 2 more months until they are outside.
DO I NEED TO WORRY??


----------



## dmmj (Mar 3, 2012)

The danger from what I understand is from them eating the poop. So as long as there is no poop everything should be fine.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 3, 2012)

I am thinking it would be fine then also.


----------



## Irwin4530 (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Shelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Irwin4530 said:


> DO I NEED TO WORRY??



No.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 5, 2012)

Shelly said:


> Irwin4530 said:
> 
> 
> > DO I NEED TO WORRY??
> ...


----------

